# Can't find suitable stand - Where to mount center channel?



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello again,

First of all, I want this stand, and I can't find anything comparable anywhere!










The attached picture shows my room. The TV and audio in the picture is old. I have a new Samsung 61" DLP with Receiver, DVD player, XBOX, Cable box, and center channel. I like the above stand because the center channel can go directly under the TV with all my other AV equipment. 

So if I have to settle for a TV stand that doesn't have the ideal center channel spot, what do I do about mounting the speaker?

Thanks!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Best you can do is try to mount it either above or below the tv picture in the middle of your left and right speakers... How you do that will depend on what you end up with but you could always build a small shelf above your dlp and place it there.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That stand (VERY VERY similar) is available from Salamander Designs. I have one almost identical in my living room I'm looking at right now. You can get the top interior section with or without the bracing to allow different sized centers. I have a 50" Sharp Aquos sitting on it with no problem. You just have to slide it all the way to the back to allow the rear surrports to carry the weight.

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree that you can use a shelf or build something to place it above your TV :yes:

Here is a picture of mine ... I used some shelf brackets and a piece of wood :bigsmile:



By the way, my samsung is a 67" DLP


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you find your speaker stand??? ... What did you get???


----------

